# First Build



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello all. I have recently gone through 3 computers trying to find one to suit my gaming needs and none of which worked well at all. I am pretty confident about my ability to actually build a comp from scratch. My problem lies within finding all the components that are compatible with each other. I play a lot of combat arms online as well as a lot of newer games. I would LIKE to make this first build for $500 or under but yet still come out with a decent comp that can handle my gaming and light multitasking online. I'm thinking I would at least like a dual core processer and enough memory and RAM to hold 2-3 newer games as well as a few programs but still run smooth. I've sat in and helped actually helped assemble builds but my knowledge of components and their compatibility is the problem. SO... I know I would like a dual core processer, and a CD/DVD w+rw for sure. I just need help getting together all the components which will all be compatible together... hard drive, memory, motherboard, video/audio cards and so on... with trying to stay within my budget... Well i'm open to any suggestions and any help would be great! Thanks in advance... xSLIMx


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

Hows this for the mobo and cpu?? 

http://jbrlsr.com/?aid=5336121828&b...port/building/435684-first-time-building.html


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What were the specs of the 3 you did not like?
$500 is a tough number for a gaming build do have any components to reuse?


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

All were used computers I picked up and all had the pentium 4 processer. The only one that came close to functioning the games half way decent was the compaq presario Which had... 2.40 ghz pentium 4 processer, 512 MB DDR SDRAM memory, 120 GB ultra DMA hard drive, CD-RW and DVD-ROM. That was the best of the 3 and still did not play games well at all. I can salvage any parts from that but it seems to me (and i'm no expert lol) that the only useful components from that would be the CD-RW and the DVD-ROM. I'm not looking to build a super gaming computer but just something thats gonna fair well with playing newer games. Also i'm not looking to include the price of an OS or the case in the $500-ish price range i'm shooting for. Thanks for responding quickly Wrench and any tips would be helpful


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What are you using for a case, full size atx or matx?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

This is something I specced for another user a while ago:


CASE:
GIGABYTE GZ-X2BPD-500 Black 0.6mm SECC Steel ATX Mid Tower
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811233033
$37.99

MOTHERBOARD:
GIGABYTE GA-MA785GM-US2H AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 785G HDMI Micro ATX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128394
$79.99

CPU:
Athlon II X3 435 95W AM3 1.5MB 2900MHZ 
http://www.provantage.com/amd-adx435wfgibox~7AAMD2AU.htm
$91.32

MEMORY:
Patriot Extreme Performance 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin 800
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220174
$41.99

GRAPHICS:
SAPPHIRE 100295HDMI Radeon HD 4670 512MB 128-bit
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102854
$56.99

POWER:
Corsair VX550W 550W ATX
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=3436149
$79.99

HDD:
Western Digital Caviar Black WD5001AALS 500GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136320
$69.99

ODD:
Lite-On DVD burner iHAS224-06
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._re=lite_on_DVD_burner-_-27-106-333-_-Product
$31.99

$490

Prices may have shifted some, look around.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Without a case and an OS this will give you more CPU and GPU power.
Link	Disc	List	Rebate	Cost After Mir
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128376 GA-MA770-UD3	74.99	10.00	$64.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...680&cm_re=Phenom_II_x2-_-19-103-680-_-Product PII x2 550	102.99 $102.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220255 DDR2-800 2Gig	$49.99 $49.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005 650TX	$99.99	$10.00	$89.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074 WD Blue 320	$49.99 $49.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106289 DVD Burner	$28.99 $28.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130468 GTS250	$134.99 $134.99








$541.93	$20.00	$521.93


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks guys! I am looking into both of the setups you have posted and both are quite within my price range. I will post back in a bit to get opinions on my final verdict. Wrench, I am undecided on a case as of now. I'm looking to get a nicer case as I plan on upgrading this computer in the future. I will post the case in the final verdict to make sure everything will be kosher. This site has been awesome in helping me! As I stated before my knowledge of parts compatibility is not so great lol. I am really excited about my very first build and will post back soon


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok guys... this is what I came up with for the final build. Now I just need to be assured that these components with all work with each other and will install in the case I chose. I went with that case because I wanted the clear side panel. Also I will be installing my current 120 GB hard drive to hold my OS (which will most likely be XP) and my basic progams and I will use the new drive to hold my games. 

MOTHERBOARD
GIGABYTE GA-MA785GM-US2H AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 785G HDMI Micro ATX ...$79.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128394

CPU
AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition Callisto 3.1GHz M3 80W Dual-Core Processor ...$102.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...680&cm_re=Phenom_II_x2-_-19-103-680-_-Product

PSU
CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V ...$99.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

MEMORY
Patriot 2GB ...$49.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220255

HARD DRIVE ...$49.99 
Western Digital Caviar Blue WD3200AAKS 320GB 7200 RPM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074

OPTICAL
LITE-ON Black ...$28.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106289

VIDEO
EVGA 512-P3-1150-TR GeForce GTS 250 ...$134.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130468

CASE
Apevia X-Dreamer 3 Metal Case w/ Side Window ...$59.95
http://www.xoxide.com/apevia-xdreamer3-silver.html

Total: $606.84


I went a bit over what I wanted to spend but i'll live lol. Please let me know what you guys think. Also, two more questions... Will this setup be internet ready for a ethernet cable and if I happen to change my mind will this setup run windows 7 with out any problems? If not i'm more than happy to use XP  Thanks guys... xSLIMx


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes on both counts. 

The case isn't one I'd pick, but it will do.

This would be a slightly better pick for the RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231084&cm_re=DDR2-_-20-231-084-_-Product I recommended the Patriot RAM to the other user when I setup this build because it was the cheapest 2GB kit from a decent brand. But the G.Skill RAM should be slightly more reliable and might have tighter timings. Same price too.

If you're going to be playing most older games the Athlon II x2 would be a great choice, but if you're planning on playing newer games the Athlon II x3 here might be a better investment: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...724&cm_re=Athlon_II_x3-_-19-103-724-_-Product

Aside from that, I think you're ready to go!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The GA-MA785GM-US2H ia a micro Atx motherboard with integrated ATI graphics, while it's possible to use Nvidia cards sometimes the driver conflicts will drive you nuts and micro boards with integrated graphics do not overclock as well as standard atx bords without integrated video.
I would swap the video card to ATI or use a different board.


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

ok, I will trust in your advice Phædrus2401 and go with the Athlon II x3 since I will be playing newer games and it will save me a few bucks. As for the motherboard Wrench... would you suggest using the one you posted? And will it work with the rest of the setup as well as the CPU Phædrus suggested which I will be switching to? Also about the ram I will switch to what you suggested. I have no knowledge of overclocking at all but am intrested in it. I may have to ask for some advice on that after it's built lol. You guys are awesome with the quick responses by the way!


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

OH, and any suggestions on a different case that you think would be more suitable would be great. I would like to stay with a case that has a clear side pannel and preinstalled fans that will provide enough cooling for this setup


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The MA 770 will support the X3 but I think the larger cache size and slightly faster clock speed on the Phenom II will be of more benefit then the extra core in the x3.

The Antec 900 is still my favorite sub $100(barley) window case but more costly> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

So stick with the original CPU I had posted and go with the motherboard you originally posted?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No the first CPU you posted was the Athlon II X2 it and the X3 have a smaller Cache size.
The Phenom II X2 and X4 chips are Phenom II x4 chips with 2 cores disabled.


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

ok, i'm getting lost in the sauce here somewhere lol. Can you post the motherboard and CPU that you would suggest to go along with the other components? Would like to have links from newegg. I'm trying to keep eveything coming from there to make shipping easier


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128376 GA-MA770-UD3 74.99 10.00 $64.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-680-_-Product PII x2 550 102.99 $102.99


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd recommend either this CPU:

Phenom II x2 550
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...680&cm_re=Phenom_II_x2-_-19-103-680-_-Product

Or this CPU
Athlon II x3 435
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...724&cm_re=Athlon_II_x3-_-19-103-724-_-Product

Eh... I'm kind of leaning towards the first one too. Though the cache differences between the Athlon IIs and Phenom IIs are huge.


----------



## rentonhighlands (Aug 20, 2005)

Great Thread I am enjoying following this as this is answering all my questions! This is my exact price point as well. How quiet would this hardware run? I know outside noise depends on power supply and fans inside the case


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It should all be fairly quiet, but not silent. The PSU fan should be inaudible, modern hard drives aren't very noisy. The graphics card could be one source of noise, most have an automatically controlled fan that spins faster (and thus gets noisier) the hotter the card is. How loud it gets depends on the fan and how hot the card runs and how it's configured. I usually use RivaTuner set my GPU fan to the highest it can be before I notice it (in my case 65%), and set it to ramp the fan up to 100% if the card hits 75C (close to overheating).

That leaves the case. The Antec "Hundred" series usually has fans with adjustable speed: low, medium, high. On low they should be almost inaudible, medium would be a soft whirring noise. On my Antec 900 I have most of the fans on high and it is kind of noisy that way.


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

Renton, they have been very awesome with helping me. Newegg is not letting me on the site for some reason. I will check out the links for the mobo and CPU tomorrow and redo the final build list. I am at the moment looking around for a different case. I will post back sometime tomorrow and hope to hear from you guys. Once again thanks!!!


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

OK, maybe a change of plans for me. My mom is looking to spend around $200 on me for christmas. I have been looking at barebones kits that are around that price range but am in doubt of weather or not the compnents that come with the kits are decent... could anybody suggest a kit with decent components in that price range? Can be a bit higher if need be... If you don't think that a wise decision just let me know


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

A $200 kit is not a wise choice.


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

So this kit would be not so good? 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5263757&CatId=332


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No the case and power supply are not good, the M2n series of motherboards are outdated.


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

Well i'd like to use that $200 towards this project and yet get the most out of it... any suggestions?


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

have a look at this one I found on ebay. I know the case is not the greatest but if you could look over the components and let me know what you think about them. I can easily get a better case and upgrade some parts if needed

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMD-Athlon-II-X...ZViewItemQQptZDesktop_PCs?hash=item3a54dbee0e


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The no name 500w PSU is going to be junk and the ECS boards are not the greatest.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It has a GeForce 6100 graphics card. That's not a gaming computer. That's like calling a car with a one cylinder engine a "high powered race car".


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

Well any suggestions on the best way to spend that money to get a good start would be great


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

ok, I was poking around newegg and found this combo deal. I'd like your guy's thoughts on it... Then I would only need to get a case and PSU

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.304695


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

NICE find. It gets my A+ seal of approval. Get a decent case and a Corsair VX PSU and you're set.


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok, added with this case/PSU combo am I ready to go? and under my initial $500 price range... 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.304809

I believe this is the case that i've seen a lot of good reviews on


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021
Same case

Better psu
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

that was actually my next go for the PSU... I just found that combo and figured i'd get opinions


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Antec psu back in the day where great but now they have gone low quality...

Just to be on the safe side, reliability is your best bet


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

You won't need the TX650W unless you want to upgrade in the future. Otherwise the VX550W would be a cheaper choice.


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

Phædrus, I will be open for upgrading in the future so I will stick with the 650W. With that being said...

CASE - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021 ...$99.99 

PSU - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005 ...$99.99 

COMPONENTS - http://jbrlsr.com/?aid=5336121828&b...uilding/437678-first-build-2.html#post2477704 ...Combo Price: $294.69

TOTAL: $494.67 

Do I have a final go on this setup? I'll be waiting to hear from you Phædrus, Wrench and anybody else that has an opinion on this build...


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow thats nice, 

If you could fine a case you like with free shipping you would not have to pay for shipping :laugh:


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

I can live with the shipping. I'm just happy to get that close to my price range


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

I talked to my brother yesterday who is into computers and gaming and he recently built a new computer and said I could have his old one. I went and picked it up today and i'm wondering what I can make out of it. He said he mostly played call of duty modern warfare on it at the highest settings and he said it worked fine. Granted i'm sure the parts are not that great but i'm just wondering whats worth keeping on it. The case isn't the best but i'm going to use it for now. Here are the specs on it...

XION Solaris XON-403 Black with Green LED Light Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

BIOSTAR MCP6P M2+ 6.X AM3/AM2+/AM2 NVIDIA GeForce 6150 / nForce 430 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

PNY VCG86GTSXPB GeForce 8600 GTS 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Crucial 1GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) Desktop Memory Model CT12864AA667 .... x2

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ Brisbane 2.3GHz Socket AM2 65W Dual-Core Processor Model ADO4400IAA5DO

COOLER MASTER CK8-8JD2B-0L-GP 80mm CPU Cooler 

Antec Basiq BP500UB 500W ATX12V Version 2.01 Active PFC Power Supply 

Western Digital Caviar Blue WD1600AAJS 160GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive 

LG 22X DVD±R DVD Burner Black SATA Model GH22NS30 

I looked up all the parts. I'm no expert on parts but it seems to me that the mobo is not very good, hard drive seems ok plus i'll be adding a second one, CPU seems ok, CPU fan seems ok, don't know a lot about the graphics cards but this one seems ok to me, Not sure on weather the optical drive will do CD's as well as DVD but I have a CD-R drive I can add in with it, and the PSU doesn't seem very good... Like I said i'm no expert but thats just my take on it. He completely wiped it clean before he gave it to me. It's running pretty fast as far as browsing the net and multi tasking. Haven't had a chance to play any games on it yet. Anyway, let me know what you guys think would be ok to keep and what to replace... Thanks xSLIMx


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Motherboard is iffy. Not total garbage, but not something I'd use in one of my rigs. The graphics card is kind of old and low powered, comparable to a GeForce 9500GT or GT220 or Radeon 4650. Not much RAM, and 667MHz is slow. CPU is ok, but not the fastest. Hard drive is good, but not very large. PSU is meh. Good DVD drive. Dunno about the case.


It looks like a mid-range gaming computer from around three years ago. Low end now. It will play most games on low settings, medium-low at best. You could build better for less than $500.


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

So, is there anything worth building off off from there? I'd like to just start building off of what's there a bit at a time as that will allow me to put more into it to get better parts. If I buy a total build all at once i'm gonna have to stay at $500... But if I can just slowly upgrade off what I have there I can put more money into the parts...


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

Actually, I think I will go ahead and order that components package that you gave the A+ on and use the case I have for now and get the antec 900 case sometime after christmas. Will the current PSU thats in it be ok to run those components until I can get a corsair?? Plus the 500gb drive that comes with that package along with the one I have should be plenty


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

That combo package plus a Corsair VX450W would run you ~$360, within your budget.

Also consider the Antec 300 case, similar to the 900 but without the LED lights and a smaller top fan. It costs $50 vs. $100 for the 900.


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

So the corsair VX450W is all I need? I want a PSU thats gonna have plenty of room for upgrading. Thanks for the tip on the case. I'm all about saving 50 bucks. I don't need the fancy lights but I do like the clear side panel. Does the Antec 300 still have the clear side panel? And one last question. I never really looked into the difference on 64bit vs 32bit for an OS... which would you suggest? Thanks so much for helping me out with all this, Phædrus... I really would have been lost without this place lol


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Glad to help. :grin:

The Antec 300 does not have a side window... That, the smaller top fan, lack of LEDs, and it's about a quarter inch thinner are the main differences between it and the 900. I have the 900 and it's an excellent case, but $50 is $50. Your call on that. And if you do decide you want those features enough to spend extra, consider the Antec 902, which fixed the few complaints people had about the 900. It's an extra $10-20 though.

The VX450W should run the system as is, and with minor upgrades. However, if you plan to upgrade the graphics card much you'll want the VX550W, which should manage most any single-GPU system (not SLI/CF or dual GPU cards like the 5970, GTX295, 4870x2, or 9800GX2). 

64-bit really beats 32-bit hands down. All technical details aside... A 32-bit OS can only address up to 3.5GB of RAM at most. A 64-bit can address some ridiculously large number that I can't recall, but in the case of Windows it's 128GB. You're only going to be using 2GB of RAM so having the ability to address more isn't a major factor, but it will be if you upgrade the RAM later on. Also 64-bit is faster with certain mathematical computations, not enough to have a huge impact on performance, but hey. 

64-bit Windows is usually the same price as 32-bit, so just go 64-bit. They only keep 32-bit around for legacy support for systems with CPUs that don't support 64-bit code (Pentium 4 and such).


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

I will be sticking with that combo for this build.. for now anyway. I plan on upgrading gradually as I can afford it but I just need something to get me going. The comp i'm using now totally sucks... most days I just wanna kick it. I have ordered the combo already and will be getting the case and PCU in a week or so... I'm sure i'll have more questions so i'm sure i'll be back lol. Thanks a million guys


----------



## rentonhighlands (Aug 20, 2005)

wrench97: sure no prob slit the posts to a new thread. What will the new thread be called so I can subscibe to it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

rentonhighlands said:


> wrench97: sure no prob slit the posts to a new thread. What will the new thread be called so I can subscibe to it?


http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/new-build-with-combo-439223.html


----------

